
Restarting Live Music: Band Members Must Wear Masks, No Wind Instruments - mrfusion
https://www.westword.com/music/denver-and-colorado-begin-plans-to-bring-back-concerts-and-live-music-11727708
======
verdverm
Yup, not happy with Denver leadership and how they have and are still managing
this. Voting against every single one of them

~~~
verdverm
Why are people downvoting? Isn't everyone dissatisfied with their govt leaders
right now?

